# Robert Craft a genieous, he put so mutch color to Carlo Gesualdo Music i praise him!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The early Gesualdo on Bnf collection are quite interresting if not just perfect..
I would says whiit affirmative devotion and will, Robert Craft may have been
the one among conductors that truelly understood gesualdo works.

The 50- and early 60'' recording are gems to me, i love em, than if i wont to hear
''new gesulado'' ensemble Claritas of Germany is incredible as well..

But let's remain focus on the subject shawll wee, look the madrigal Gia piansi nel dolores
is truelly remarquable per se, no wonder Aldeous Huxley Felt inin love whit these recordings, the
Robert Craft lp.

Than if i recalled the same Robert Craft did awesome Schonberg rendition later on...
May god bless you mister Robert Craft, i praise your skill & greatness .

:tiphat:


----------

